# lampe leads knicks in scoring



## Laydensucks (Jun 5, 2003)

he scored 16 on 7-14 shooting, van horn scored only 10,4-9.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

*telll me more*

how did lampe look,and where did they play him?


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

He was a gamble with his contract needing to be bought out, but it looks like he might just be what the Knicks needed. Great pick up!


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

He only had 6 points going into the 4th quarter though, so he picked up most of his points against the Wizards' backups. 10 points in a quarter against anyone isn't too shabby though


----------



## Tapseer (Jun 13, 2002)

According to all the other GM's in the league, Lampe is nothing but a back up too, Hence his dipping to the 2nd rd. before being drafted. And a lot of those GM's felt good about their decision during the Boston Summer League, but he came on strong during the Utah League games. This hopefully is a continuation of that. As this preseason goes on, I'm sure Chaney wouldn't hesitate to put him in with the big dogs...


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

*HUH??*

How can a guy who is 18,closing in on 7'1" and 290 pounds with 3 point range be labeled as a backup by the "astute" GM's in the league??? And if hes a backup what does that make Mike Doleac and Travis Knight???


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

Did his blocks come against the scrubs too?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: HUH??*



> Originally posted by <b>truth</b>!
> How can a guy who is 18,closing in on 7'1" and 290 pounds with 3 point range be labeled as a backup by the "astute" GM's in the league??? And if hes a backup what does that make Mike Doleac and Travis Knight???


no talent bums maybe. :angel:


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Knicksbiggestfan</b>!
> Did his blocks come against the scrubs too?


I know he had two about two minutes apart on Kwame Brown late in the third quarter, so it's not as if he did nothing before the 4th.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MJG</b>!
> 
> I know he had two about two minutes apart on Kwame Brown late in the third quarter, so it's not as if he did nothing before the 4th.


Thanks.


Was Kwame Matched up against Thomas or Van Horon most of the time? He had a seemed to have a great game.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

I'm not sure exactly -- most of the stuff I've mentioned in here is just what some others on the Wizards board posted about the game. We had a couple of guys who went to the game who should be posting full reports tomorrow -- I'll post links to the reports here as well so you guys can read them (though they'd be very Wizard-oriented, you could probably PM the guys who went if you had Knick questions).


----------



## local_sportsfan (Jul 24, 2002)

I saw the game. Lampe was a non-factor until the fourth, when both teams pretty much played careless garbage-time basketball. Sweetney showed nice moves. Lampe played tougher than he looks. He lacks lateral mobility, so I would play him at center if I were the Knicks. he's defintely better than that scrub Doleac.

Frank Williams was ok, too.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

rick sund of the sonics likened lampe to a young bill laimbeer,something to remember for the long haul.


----------



## Dakota (Aug 18, 2002)

Lampe should be a mobile 5 for the knicks. Even though the kid isn't quicker than most sf and pf's, he is quicker than most all the centers in the league. All he has to do is give a good jab and the centers will be stumbling around hopelessly. He can knock that three bomb down effectively too if he works on it in practice. He needs some more handle though, to become more like Dirk Nowitzki.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

"According to all the other GM's in the league, Lampe is nothing but a back up too, Hence his dipping to the 2nd rd."

who said that? He was a lottery talent. he slipped out of the lottery cause of the contract situation and the other teams never got to work him out so they didnt wanna gamble on a player they never seen before... or back off on a guarantee they gave to a highschooler or something.

in the denver summerleague he played much better than in the boston one and made the "all summerleague team"....not that it matters but whatever.


----------



## plasticman23 (May 30, 2003)

Yeah he was pretty much a lock to go in the top 10 until the contract situation came up.


----------



## NYCbballFan (Jun 8, 2003)

Lampe looked pretty good against the T-Wolves. He looks like an 18 year old with a lot to learn who's at least a year away from being considered a legit NBA player, but he also looks like a fluid well-coached 7 footer with a very good foundation on which to develop his game. I was more impressed with Lampe than I was with Sweetney.


----------

